# leo genetics question?



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

blizzard het diablo blanco x mack snow albino stripe eclipse het blizzard (blazing blizzard)

blizzard het diablo blanco x A.P.T.O.R

blizzard het diablo blanco x normal het eclipse



im usually ok with genetics but not too great with the diablo blanco genes. Any help would be good.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

wheres the brainiacs when you need them?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Blizzard HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino normal HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal.
Aberrant HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino aberrant HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Hyper aberrant HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse hyper aberrant HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino hyper aberrant HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant.
Striped HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse striped HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino striped HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Reverse striped HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino reverse striped HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Patternless reverse striped HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = *RAPTOR*.

Blizzard HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse blizzard HET Talbino.
Talbino blizzard HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse blizzard = *Diablo blanco*.

Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow.
Snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
Snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino hyper snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
Snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino snow striped HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow.
Snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
Snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard,Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow = *Snow RAPTOR*.

Snow blizzard SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse snow blizzard SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow blizzard SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow blizzard SPLIT Super snow = *Snow diablo blanco*.
========
Blizzard HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino patternless striped = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino normal HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Aberrant HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino aberrant HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Hyper aberrant HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino hyper aberrant HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Striped HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Reverse striped HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino reverse striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Patternless reverse striped HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse. 
========
Blizzard HET Talbino,Eclipse X Normal HET Eclipse = .

Normal HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse Normal HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino.
Aberrant HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse aberrant HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino.
Hyper aberrant HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse hyper aberrant HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino.
Striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino.
Reverse striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino.
Patternless reverse striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Talbino = *RAPTOR*.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

gazz, it seriously would not surprise me if you was a machine


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> gazz, it seriously would not surprise me if you was a machine


One day i'll be a real boy:lol2:.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

ye right lol with the amount of statistics and chances that you manage to come out with, the road to be a real boy has long gone


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

snow diablo blanco??????

ok so i didnt expect some of them!

thanks gazz sooooo glad i held the wee girl back.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,
thought I'd hijack this one ! :lol2:

It's a more general question...
I'm looking at some DB combo's for next year and wondered what the thoughts are on 'mixing' DB's makeup into Bells ?

I know there's a general reluctance to mix the Albino strains, but I have been toying with the idea of breeding a DB to supersnow bell, to give mack snows with lots of hets to then breed back, with thoughts of Supersnow Bell 'Blazing Blizzards' etc..
I'm thinking as longs as the DB's were only introduced at the beginning the first babies would be het tremper but then if I maintained them in Bell lines they would reduce chances of mixing them up ?

Any thoughts :welcome:


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> I'm thinking as longs as the DB's were only introduced at the beginning the first babies would be het tremper but then if I maintained them in Bell lines they would reduce chances of mixing them up ?
> 
> Any thoughts :welcome:


well im no "genexpert" but i would of though that as crossing the 2 strains of albino gives normals het for both strains, then this would increase your chances of visually normals with them carrying the 2 genes all the way down your lines?
it is an interesting idea though. i like throwing in the odd "curve ball" just to see what happens


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah they will be het for both bell and tremper first time round, but if I then steer clear of tremper next time then there's only 50% chance of the babies being het for tremper, basically diluting the tremper 'chance' each time it's not made ****.

It's really if someone then breeds one of the 'het for both' to unkown hets again in another leo where probs potentailly occur, I think this is why it's frowned upon slightly... 

I personally would only be interested in carrying the Bell strain on, but with Mack snow het bell/tremper/eclipse/blizzard babies back to each other if half were incubated male and half female, you could get confusion of Bell/Tremper **** outcomes...
Just wondered what consensus would be on that 'risk' ?

Again - apologies for straying from quadrapop's original post...


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

wanna adopt the thread? adoption fee goes up for every post before you answer?? lmao. i dont mind


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Yeah they will be het for both bell and tremper first time round, but if I then steer clear of tremper next time then there's only 50% chance of the babies being het for tremper, basically diluting the tremper 'chance' each time it's not made ****.
> 
> It's really if someone then breeds one of the 'het for both' to unkown hets again in another leo where probs potentailly occur, I think this is why it's frowned upon slightly...
> 
> ...


We are starting a Bell blizzard project next year, however, for some reason unknown, it seems that Bell and blizzard doesn't mix that well. It took Steve Sykes 6 years to get one!

I do know he will be selling BBB, hets and some snow combos next year though.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

MrMike said:


> We are starting a Bell blizzard project next year, however, for some reason unknown, it seems that Bell and blizzard doesn't mix that well. It took Steve Sykes 6 years to get one!
> 
> I do know he will be selling BBB, hets and some snow combos next year though.


Interesting that Mike... is there no reasoning for this Bell/Blizzard mix problem then ? Knackers any plans I had up then eh... :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oops - another fiver to the hijack fund !!! :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Interesting that Mike... is there no reasoning for this Bell/Blizzard mix problem then ? Knackers any plans I had up then eh... :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> oops - another fiver to the hijack fund !!! :whistling2:


None that I can find anywhere. But, you never know if you don't try. I'd be prepared for a lot of holdbacks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Red One said:


> Interesting that Mike... is there no reasoning for this Bell/Blizzard mix problem then ? Knackers any plans I had up then eh... :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> oops - another fiver to the hijack fund !!! :whistling2:


Talbino and Ralbino have been around longer than Balbino.So Talbino and Ralbino has had more time to be crossed with the Blizzard trait.Than Balbino.

If you want to create a Balbino eclipse blizzard i'd do it useing a Balbino eclipse ???????? X Blizzard = Normal HET Balbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.


----------

